# A Pair of Zs...



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

P07 and the 75D/PCR


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I'll take the one on the left for $600.00


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Tangof said:


> I'll take the one on the left for $600.00


Are you serious!?! Let me know... MF


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Slugo said:


> Are you serious!?! Let me know... MF





Slugo said:


> Are you serious!?! Let me know... MF


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Sorry, have the P-01 and the 75 D Compact.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Tangof said:


> Sorry, have the P-01 and the 75 D Compact.
> View attachment 18046


Then why would you stupidly post a bogus offer. Really not funny!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Slugo said:


> Then why would you stupidly post a bogus offer. Really not funny!


Sorry to offend. I was mimicing the game show. I'll take whatever for $600.00. I didn't know you were advertising them in a discussion Forum. Unruffle your feathers. Take a stress tab.


----------



## Slugo (Oct 9, 2019)

Tangof said:


> Sorry to offend. I was mimicing the game show. I'll take whatever for $600.00. I didn't know you were advertising them in a discussion Forum. Unruffle your feathers. Take a stress tab.


No, try thinking before you comment. That's all.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Short fuse.


----------

